# Body vs. Chassis question?



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Ok this topic may have come up in the past but which holds more value a body or a chassis? The reason I ask is i had time to go through some boxes and I found my bodies out numbered by chassis , so if I wanted to sell some bodies would collectors by with out the chassis? Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

As a collector, I usually want the body. I can find a chassis from a duplicate, damaged, or lesser value car. For instance, if you have a black T-Jet Mustang, I don't care if it has a chassis or not. 

On the other hand, if the chassis is not a common type, then it may hold the value. An example would be a Super II.

Some bodies and chassis should be kept together. Some Tyco 440X2 chassis have wheels that are color matched to the body.

A racer may have a different perspective.

Mike Cook


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Well put , the problem it's not really a prob but most gimes when I find loose stuff theirs bodies no chassis mind you bring em on I'll take them no matter what just was curious bout the other collectors here thanks mike happy new year to you or is that against h t rules if so strike that from my post if not HAPPY NEW YEARS


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Depends on the chassis. If you're talking classic brass like DynaBrute, Cobramite or Riggen in HO scale, hold a pretty good market value as a chassis alone. Original or matching chassis to non Aurora cars help the value of a body chassis combo. Bachman, Lionel, Atlas and Tyco S would fall in that category for me. However, I have purchased or traded for the non-Aurora cars and adapted chassis to fit (never adapting the body) so they see the track time. When it comes to the Aurora stuff, so much has been switched and swapped by wholesalers, collectors and racers, they are hard to establish as original unless still packaged. If the wheels and electrical parts look correct, I'm usually happy with what I get in swaps and buys. Especially if it runs and can still be tuned.

-Paul


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I cannot put a dollar amount to it, but an original Aurora body with a solid rivet chassis is always my preference. In my small collection I try to never put an Aurora body on an AW chassis, but I have no real reason why. It is definitely not because I think they will be worth something in the future, it is just a voodoo thing. I will put an AW body on an Aurora chassis.

Old Blue


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Just my $.02 here . . . seems like to me that modern bodies from let's say, AW, have similar value to their chassis . . . i.e. $5 chassis/$5 body.

Older stuff like Aurora or AFX, it seems bodies draw more money, perhaps because they took the brunt of crashing & modifying and, well, time has taken more & more bodies out of the supply chain.

Older chassis that have been beat can be rehabbed back to running condition - even by a relative slot car hack - in most cases. That's not so true with bodies, unless you are Bill Hall.

I agree with the post about Riggen chassis & other odd/rare/unique breeds having a good following.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Some colors of the older Aurora bodies cost a lot because they are rare. They didn't make as many of them in some colors. They made a lot of chassis. The chassis for a rare Tjet is the same as the most common Tjet.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Great info as always gents keep it coming.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

From a racers standpoint, a great running chassis is priceless.
Especially in 'box stock' type classes, a good chassis has 'it'.
Fast, smooth and predictable, it easily out paces competitors because
of the confidence you can drive it with. You then find a body to 
compliment it. Bodies are replaceable, but a good running chassis may not be.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Hmm great point well put were I live theirs not many clubs for racing , but their is a great group that run weekly races a whiles away from me I hope to race with them one day so I can see your point .


----------

